# Infertility to a surprise pregnancy!



## meowzers

Well, I'm not really sure why I'm here. I gave up on getting pregnant a long time ago. After ttc for over 4 years I decided to become a furmom. LOL... When my period didn't show up, I didn't even think this was possible. I waited a week to test. I watched that pink flow go up the test and instantly figured it was negative. Finished using the bathroom and looked over at it to throw it away... and there were TWO lines! I was completely shocked! 6 test later.... still positive!

At the time my boyfriend and I were having a 2 day argument. I thought for sure it was over between us. I showed him the test and he shrugged and told me it didn't change anything. My heart was broken and I felt confused and lost. This wasn't supposed to happen. Not without help and I can't afford infertility treatments. So, I said ok and left for work. 

When I came home from work we sat down and he told me he was happy I was pregnant. He was happy and willing to be there for the baby. He's always wanted a child and one of my fears was that he would eventually leave me because I couldn't give him that. A few days went by... and he told me he still loved me and the fight was over. 

It definitely wasn't the happy feelings I expected if I ever fell pregnant naturally...but it's been an experience. I'm 29 and like I said, I had accepted the furmom life to my cats and dog. On Wednesday I have a Dr. apt. to check my numbers. I had a miscarriage 4 years ago. My dr at the time had me try birth control for a few months to regulate my hormones and then ttc right after stopping them. It worked but the pregnancy failed because my body wasn't producing enough progesterone...which I found out too late. 

I have so many symptoms right now and I had a feeling.. a small feeling that I was pregnant. I didn't have any pms symptoms and my breast became sore when I was 2 days late. I started having morning sickness at 5 weeks and I'm extremely tired all the time. I crave only healthy foods which I find odd because I have a major sweet tooth and I love my junk food. lol.... everyone has something. With that being said... I lost 80 lbs last year and try and stay active when I can. I really think that led to this pregnancy. 

I couldn't be happier and stressed at the same time. Haha... with the last pregnancy I had continuous spotting and cramps. I didn't have any symptoms...and it just didn't seem right at the time. This pregnancy is completely different but I wont be able to relax until I hear the dr tell me everything is normal. Thanks for reading..sorry for the long post! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! Congratulations! :)


----------



## oliv

Wow congrats, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## meowzers

thanks ladies :)


----------



## Wobbles

:cloud9: congratulations and well done on your amazing weight loss.

X


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome to the forum!


----------



## becsboo

congratulations


----------



## DotSisterGod

Congratulations..Enjoy your pregnancy! Be healthy


----------

